# Help Installing used Tag A Long



## mamilli (Jun 25, 2013)

I bought a used Kent CO Pilot trailer bike on Craigslist and didn't get any shims for the hitch. Since I don't have the owner's manual, I'm not sure how tight to make the hitch. I had to make my own shims and have the ability to make it as tight as I need to. Should it be able to rotate around the seat post at all? I have searched high and low for advice on installation and can't find anything definitive. Any suggestions would be much appreciated!!


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Does the hitch system incorperate a U-jount that allows it to articulate side-to-side as you turn? If so, the clamp to the seatpost can be tight (no movement when turning). I had an "allycat" tag along with shim hitch that relyed on the shims slipping around the seatpost in order to provide turning. In that case, the shim does need to be loose enough to allow the trailer to turn but not so loose that it wobbles. 
Suggestion for dealing with any trail-a-bike that has a hitch that is PITA to install/remove from your nice bike, get a second seatpost and seat, leave the hitch permanantly affixed to the spare and then quickly swap it with your nice post. much faster changeover and will save your nice post from getting scratched.


----------



## mamilli (Jun 25, 2013)

No the hitch system does not have u joint that allows articulation. I have never used one of these, so I wasn't sure how it should work. So, the tag a long should move side to side and not stay directly in line with my bike, correct? If that is the case, I will use a smaller shim that allows it to swivel on the seat post.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

If it's like my Adam's trail-a-bike, the hitch shouldn't move at all once installed on the seatpost. The shims it comes with appear to be some form of acetal-like plastic.


----------



## mamilli (Jun 25, 2013)

@logbiter - If I install the hitch tight with no movement, then the bike will have no ability to move while turning, as there is no articulation in the remainder of the hitch.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

mamilli - 
For your tag-along, if there is not a seperate U-jount, the hitch does need to be able to swing side-to-side, the kids rid should not be rigidly bolted to your bike with no ability to swing. If you do solidly bolt it, the lever arm back to the kids wheel is so long that it will still slip sideways when you turn (or break something) but will be unable to re-center and follow strait. 

For my alleycat trailer, I despised the stupi, clunky sliding shim hitch system enough that I cut it off and added a seperate U-joint and newly fabricated solid clamp to the seatpost, much faster to install/remove and I dont have to mess up my seatpost position every time daughter want to go for a quick ride around the block with me.


----------



## roobydoo (Feb 29, 2012)

I have one, the seatpost part is a square tube with a "V" welded into the end, another "V" clamps with 4 bolts to the front of the seatpost - making this- ==<0>
The copilot then has two joints, one up/down one left/right and a smaller square tube that goes inside the part bolted to the seatpost. 
A quick release clamp functions as a pin through both halves to keep them from coming apart.

The part bolted to the seatpost must be solidly tightened touching the seat collar on your bike so it doesn't push your seatpost down, I tried a rubber shim in between the post and connector halves to save the seatpost from scratches and the results were disastrous. Just use an old seatpost if yours is really nice.


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

Can you post a picture of the hitch and joint?


----------



## roobydoo (Feb 29, 2012)

Tomorrow I should be able to post a picture, hopefully I have the same model.


----------



## haager (Oct 9, 2009)

GrayJay said:


> For my alleycat trailer, I despised the stupi, clunky sliding shim hitch system enough that I cut it off and added a seperate U-joint and newly fabricated solid clamp to the seatpost, much faster to install/remove and I dont have to mess up my seatpost position every time daughter want to go for a quick ride around the block with me.


Pic please.

Not to thread jack, but our Trek uses the plastic shim and I'm not a fan. I don't have a spare post, anyone tried anything that works to prevent the shim from scratching the post?


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

haager said:


> Pic please.


Here you go;















This alleycat started with a plastic sleeve hitch that was slow and aggravating to attach/detach. I cut it off and brazed on a U-joint and a split collar clamp that is much easier to install/remove, does not require removing the seatpost.


----------



## roobydoo (Feb 29, 2012)

sorry, totally forgot about this until I found a pic on my phone of it.

Here's the original when it's apart


----------

